# Bendix 2 speed kickback cogs



## OMBAC-RAT (Oct 26, 2012)

This may be a dumb question or offend purists but...

Are skip tooth cogs available for 2 speed kickback hubs? 

I have a "Sweetheart" chain ring (Skip tooth) that I would like to pair up with a two speed kickback. I'm wondering if the cogs were ever made for this?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## norcal (Oct 26, 2012)

keithesser said:


> This may be a dumb question or offend purists but...
> 
> Are skip tooth cogs available for 2 speed kickback hubs?
> 
> ...




I have never seen or heard of any. 

I heard of many people grinding off every other tooth on the 18 tooth sprockets.

You will need a good tool, those are nicely made and pretty hard.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope.  I have seen one that was custom machined.  Had to be expensive if you don't have the skills and tools to do it yourself.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Oct 26, 2012)

*Thank You*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Nope.  I have seen one that was custom machined.  Had to be expensive if you don't have the skills and tools to do it yourself.




Thanks for the info guys. Yes, I have access to a machine shop and I'm pretty handy in there. If they were never made, but I can modify...That's cool. I was hoping I wouldn't have to make one from scratch.

Thanks again.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 26, 2012)

If you do make one into a skiptooth, will you post process photos?  I've been wanting to do this as well and have access to a machine shop as well.  
Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Oct 26, 2012)

*yes*



tailhole said:


> If you do make one into a skiptooth, will you post process photos?  I've been wanting to do this as well and have access to a machine shop as well.
> Thanks,
> -Scott




Scott, Yes I'll post photos. I think I'll try and get an extra cog so I don't kill my original. I have an idea on how to get the extra teeth off but I'll have to wait until I get in the shop and try and set it up for the modification. I don't think it will be that hard, but we'll see once I get into it. 
-Keith-


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 27, 2012)

Disassemble your kickback.  The cog is press fit onto the drive screw.  "Unpress it" and pitch it.  Get a drive screw and skip-tooth cog from a New Departure hub.  Unscrew the cog (right hand thread).  You can do this by first unscrewing the lock ring (left hand thread) while the hub is still assembled and mount it in your frame, put on a chain and jam the brakes on.  This will break loose the cog.  Chuck the cog up in a lathe.  Turn the inside of the cog to the outside dia. of the kickback drive screw.  Press the ND cog on the Bendix drive screw.  Make sure you don't put it on backwards as the teeth are slightly angled.  Braze the ND cog onto the drive screw and reassemble the kickback.
I did mine 20 yrs. ago on my '41 D96XE-1 and I've never had a problem with it.  Gary...retired machinist


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 27, 2012)

*2 Speed Skiptooth*

I actually have listed a 2 Speed Bendix wheelset with every other tooth ground off, just as discussed in this thread:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261118169300?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Mar 9, 2013)

*Finally got around to it.*

So I finally got around to modifying the 2-speed for a skip tooth. Someone mentioned earlier that they had removed the cog, modified a ND cog, pressed it on and then brazed it on. I took a different approach...

After dissembling the 2 speed hub, I thought I could go about machining this thing. I set up an indexing head on the mill and got a nice carbide end mill and attempted to cut it.....

...... DO NOT TRY THIS!!!!!! The metal in this cog is way too hard to try and cut. It was a REALLY BAD IDEA.

I didn't want to get into removing, modifying, remounting and brazing.......Sooooo I just ground every other tooth off. Used a bench grinder with a green wheel and went at it......

...... It really didn't take that long and turned out surprisingly well.







I threw something together today and took it for a nice long ride and everything seems fine. Here's what I threw together...

... I got this twin flex frame delivered the other day and had to take it for a ride. I used parts I had laying around and needed a skip tooth hub. It will be a nice little cruiser while I'm working on collecting the rest of the parts.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice work on the hub and the bike!


----------

